# It's Ok dog eats goat poop???



## BBGoaty (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, my dog eats goat poop, he clean the floor after she does it.
Does somebody knows if the goat poop can hurt him? or it's ok for him to eat it?

Thank you very much :think:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

They all do it and no dog that I know of has died from it. The big thing is moderation. If a dog really eats a ton of it, yeah it can cause problems, but what your dog is doing is normal. Gross, but normal. It actually puts good bacteria and such into your dogs digestive tract! But still gross.:roll::roll:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I've seen it many times and never saw a dog get sick from it. Ick.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think if the goats are on medicated feed the poop could be bad for the dogs , but I could be wrong there.
My dogs are always eating up all the goat berries and I haven't seen any ill effects from it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i think it's ok.

i read somewhere that dogs like to eat poop from ruminants b/c they're missing an enzyme in their stomach that you can get from a ruminants poop. i know dogs that LOVE horse poop. one of my dogs eat goat poop sometimes, the other doesn't. however, they both like to roll around in bird poop (i guess that's a whole other issue....lol)


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

My dogs eat goat poop _and _horse poop and so far no ones had any issues yet. I think it's gross, but I've seen all kinds of dogs doing it. 

I agree with Trickyroo though, that if it's medicated feed it could maybe cause a problem.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> i think it's ok.
> 
> i read somewhere that dogs like to eat poop from ruminants b/c they're missing an enzyme in their stomach that you can get from a ruminants poop. i know dogs that LOVE horse poop. one of my dogs eat goat poop sometimes, the other doesn't. however, they both like to roll around in bird poop (i guess that's a whole other issue....lol)


:-o:-o:-o

that is just gross.lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, dogs are gross things. lol. they do what they gotta do...... mine stay outside (in covered patio), so it's not a big deal. if it's really stinky we give them a bath.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

All my dogs have always done this BUT one warning I have to issue:

One time we were worming all the stock, everything at one time.
It was springtime and we were doing all the medical care on horses, sheep, goats, chickens, geese, ducks, rabbits in a two day period.

At the point of a problem was when we were worming the horses and we placed the empty used tubes in a plastic sack that was on the ground.
One of the herding dogs grabbed an empty tube and we never found out until later in the day when someone counted the tubes. We found the chewed tube and did not know which of the dogs had gotten into it.

Few hours later our youngest female Border Collie was near death! 

DO NOT LET YOUR DOGS NEAR HORSE WORMER! The vet also said that it is bad to let the dogs eat the poop right AFTER you worm your horses.
Our new policy after nearly losing her was to keep the horses stalled for 24-36 hours after worming and to bury the poop in the compost piles so the dogs could not get to it ... without a lot of digging.
My dogs usually do not dig a lot so that solved this problem with them.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My dogs try to eat poop from everything on the farm! Goats, horses, cats , chickens!! So gross but the main problem with this is..... If any of your animals have worms your dog can get them thru consuming the poop. 
Just like it was posted above horse wormer can be toxic to dogs! Of course any wormer in high dosage can be toxic to most animals


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Regarding Twink90's concern about worms going from one species to another. This is something I've wondered about with the dogs who like horse muffins and deer raisins. I'm wondering how many parasites in poop are specific to the species whose poop it is, and how many are lying in wait for a coprophage in order to continue their life cycle.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

A member here had an Ivermectin sensitive dog (Aussie or collie I think) get poisoned from the Ivermectin in goat poop. If your dog is not Ivermectin sensitive, it shouldn't hurt.
To my knowledge, there are no parasites that dogs can get from eating goat poop, at least no notable ones. Dogs (predator animals) usually get parasites from eating "prey" animals' organs, then in turn give them back to the animals through the dog's poop. So as long as your dogs aren't eating the goats themselves (!), they should be fine.
FYI, there is one very dangerous tapeworm that dogs can give to humans, but only if the dog has eaten the *meat or organs* of an infected ruminant. Dogs cannot pick this worm up from the poop of ruminants, and humans cannot get it from eating ruminant organs.
Our dogs eat goat, rabbit, and chicken poop all the time and it doesn't seem to have hurt them.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tape worm is the most spreadable from one host to the next, our vet warned us of this when we took in a stray kitten. That was loaded with tape worms. They constantly shed segments in feces waiting for their next Victim to consume them. Vet warned us to keep him away from dogs while we wormed it.
This is why I use ivehart plus for my monthly heart worm, it also deworms my dogs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

For ivermectin to be deadly to a herding breed , the dog must test positive for the MDR1 gene. Even if the dog has the gene , a monthly heart worm pill doesn't have enough of ivermectin in it to be dangerous.
But , with that said , each dog is a individual and can react differently.
Any type of medications given to our goats , sheep , etc…will be shed in their poop and can be dangerous to dogs , cats…

Puppies and young dogs who are carrying giardia or coccidia can reinfect themselves when they snack on their own poop.
But whether or not a goat or any other animal carrying it , their poop , if eaten by a dog , would infect themselves. 
I think those parasites are specific to the individual animal. Not totally sure though.
Clear as mud ?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

Our dogs eat goat poop and horse manure. They've never gotten sick from it. I think that as long as all of your animals are healthy and not on medication your dogs should be fine.


----------

